# Photography



## Levelhead (Sep 21, 2014)

Im looking to purchase a "good" camera. Not sure what route to go (cannon, nikon ect).

I dont want old technology, nor something that im going to have upgrade to in a couple years. A good high quality "keep for a while" digital camera. I was looking at some that were 25 MP not sure if thats good or up to date? I also want the cheapest price for the most camera.?

Any opinions or help would be greatly appreciated!

-Carl


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 21, 2014)

When you purchase a DSLR, you are purchasing the lenses and camera ecosystem as much as the camera body, if not more so. I went the Nikon route, and have been very happy. I think you could go with Canon and be just as happy, though. They're both excellent camera companies. I would suggest going to a store and actually handling them and using the menu systems. Neither have intuitive menus, but I feel that the Nikon system is more ergonomic and intuitive.
Don't fall into the megapixel race. Unless you're blowing up prints to poster size, you don't _need_ anything above 10 MP. Here's an article on the topic. And another, with a handy chart. 
As far as camera recommendations, I'll stick with what I know. The Nikon D3300 or D7100. Take a look at the features and see which one suits you. Personally, if you're just starting, I would go with the D3300 and get some good lenses as you grow. In a few years, if you really need more pro features, look to the current top prosumer model.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you! I was thinking about the Nikon D5300. 

Now too low end , not too high end.


----------



## Txmason (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a Nikon D610 and love it! Switched from Canon. Excellent sharpness every time. Highly recommend it. What will you be using the camera for?


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 22, 2014)

Personal use, family outings, nature pictures. 

The 610 is a little pricey!


----------



## Txmason (Sep 22, 2014)

It's well worth it. Trust me with a battery grip and an extra battery then get a 80-200mm F2.8 and a 16-35mm F4 and SB910


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 22, 2014)

Wish i knew what all those numbers meant!


----------



## Txmason (Sep 22, 2014)

The numbers refer to each lens. 

80-200mm is the focal length of the lens 

f 2.8 refers to the aperture of the lens. 

Aperture:

http://digital-photography-school.com/aperture/

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/depth-of-field.htm


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 22, 2014)

Been shopping the 5300 prices range from 799 with one lens to 800-1200 with 2 lenses


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey TXMason

Do you think this is a good deal?

http://m.samsclub.com/ip/999-after-...th-18-55mm-lens-55-200mm-lens-ca/prod13204383


----------



## Txmason (Sep 23, 2014)

It's an alright deal yes but I would buy what you can afford. 


I would look at a refurbished nikon. But a good body an FX body that is full frame like the D610. Yes the deal you found was good, but I suspect you will want to upgrade bodies after awhile. Once you get a camera concentrate on the lenses. 

http://m.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product/Refurbished-dslr-cameras/D610-Refurbished.html

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 23, 2014)

So the d5500 im looking at is not a "full frame body?" Please explain "bodies" thx!


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 23, 2014)

Full frame has to do with the image sensor size. Here's a good overview. http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/full-frame-advantage.htm
I wouldn't get a full frame as I personally don't think it's worth the added expense. Tou just have to be aware that it adds a bit of zoom to your lense, so a 50mm will act a bit more like a 70.


----------



## Txmason (Sep 23, 2014)

Well said brother! I didn't think of that.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 23, 2014)

Hmmm scared to purchase. But want to lol


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry, that was a very ambiguous "it" there. The dx camera adds the zoom factor when compared to an fx camera. So a 50mm lense is 50 mm on an fx camera, but more like a 70 on a dx camera. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## RyanC (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm a Nikon guy but Cannons are very good too. Please don't get to caught up in all the different things about DSLR, the D5300 is a good starting camera. Their are some good books and or class too look into,to learn more shooting and what different lens can and will do.  I sure are a few year from now you want to look into a bigger body camera, but for me the D5300 would be a better starter camera.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 24, 2014)

Is this a good deal?

Nikon D7000 Camera kit everything is in good condition.
tested working perfect
this kit includes everything you need to get started.

This camera has live view and tilt screen
this camera can record HD video.

This KIT includes
Nikon D7000 camera body
Nikon nikkor 28-80mm AF f/3.5-5.6 D zoom lens
lens caps
.45 Wide angle lens with macro lens attachment
2x telephoto lens (doubles zoom to 110mm)
lens bags
Battery
Battery charger
Camera strap
8gb Memory card (can hold over 900 pictures)
Usb cable

camera is good condition, has few minor scuffs

this is great camera and takes great pictures


----------



## RyanC (Sep 24, 2014)

It all depends on where you are getting it from, if you order online other than chain stores( Best buys, BJ, ect) don't order from anyone other than B&H or Adorama. Much of the online cameras is a scam.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 24, 2014)

Its a guy on craigs list

Im still hooked on the D5300 tho


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 24, 2014)

I have strong reservations about buying used camera equipment from anyone other than a reputable dealer or someone I know personally. It's way too easy to break a lense or damage a camera body. 
*Caveat emptor*


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 24, 2014)

Ok thats what i wanted to hear. Im sticking to new. And if i have to go new, my price range is the d5300 2 lens pack in the link.


----------



## Txmason (Sep 25, 2014)

Don't do craigslist. Buy responsibly at adorama or best buy that way you can return it. The bro. Is right about craigslist. Don't get taken advantage of. We here want a happy Mason photographer!


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 25, 2014)

Just purchased the d5300  2 lens package. 

Thx for all the help!


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 25, 2014)

Congratulations! I'd also recommend a good circular polarizer and clear filter. Two essential items, imho. The circular polarizer will help get rid of a lot of haze and UV in outdoor shots. The clear filter should be on your lens whenever your polarizer or lens cap isn't. It prevents the lens from getting scratched or dusty. 
I have a few books that I can recommend which really helped me with learning some of the basics of composition. Really helped to up my photography game. 
Understanding Exposure (Amazon Link)
Understanding Composition Field Guide: How to See and Photograph Images with Impact (Amazon Link)
I know there was at least one more general book that was excellent, but I'm not at home so I can't check my library. I'll update this thread later with more. The above two are excellent, though.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 25, 2014)

I bought a 2 set from walmart it has the circular polarizer, and a ultraviolet. 

Going to the beach later to try out the filters!


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 25, 2014)

Thx for the links!


----------

